# Billing Non-Face to Face Physician Services (99441-99444) also (98966-98968)



## annmarie323 (May 6, 2014)

I work in a very busy family practice and have been looking into using the above mentioned codes.  If anyone is using them I would appreciate hearing about your experience with these codes and do you have patient sign some sort of waiver or ABN for such services.  Also codes 98966-98968 nonphysician telephone services for our RN and MA's that return phones in reference to refills, test result etc.  I would appreciate any advice you have in reference to these codes.


----------



## mitchellde (May 6, 2014)

The instructions in the AMA version of the CPT book are very good for the info you seek.   Just remember the patient must initiate the phone call so there is no way to collect a waiver, it will either be covered or not.  You do not need an ABN for non covered services.


----------



## annmarie323 (May 6, 2014)

Thank you so much for your quick response.  I didn't see where it stated the patient must initiate the phone call.  Now that you have pointed that out to me and I re-read it, I understand.  

We have quite a number of patient that are often unable to come back to see us after a Lab work has been done, for example, to go over findings.  Often our RN or MA will counsel them after the physician goes over the results.  Also for many of our out of state patients the physician may communicate via internet in these cases.  I am also curious to know if any other offices have success in billing these codes.


----------



## Michele Price (Mar 11, 2020)

Can anyone explain the difference between 99441 codes and 98966? I noticed that someone above mentioned a RN or MA can do them, but according to the AAPC coder, it has to be a mid-leveler. PA, NP, CNM, LCSW etc... not a RN or MA.


----------

